# not quite sure what to make of this 'phenibut'



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

found this on a random site

Okay this is a quick review of my experience with the drug Phenibut.

Go here to find out all about it http://www.1fast400.com because that has the best price for the quantitiy and quality you get from what I found.

Now you can search the net ALL DAY for advice and what dosage to take and I tell you your mind will be fucked with it all, so check this page out http://groups.google.ca/group/alt.dr...80c4b5547fc99c which has feedback on many people who have used it, its nearly all positive with some neautral and some bad ... the main thing is lots of feedback which is hard to get in one place on the drug and also dosage advice.

My advice is to start with take 1 gram of the stuff and see how it goes with you. It will not work straight away, this stuff is very subtle. After one hour you will feel different, more relaxed but you wont know why or how if you know what I mean .... than after 4 hours you REALLY feel it ... you get a slight drunk feelings but you are always in conctrol, you feel very relaxed.

It kills all anxiety ... after you have used 1 grams and thought it was good or not good enough than you can move onto more ... I would suggest anywhere from 1-4 grams of the stuff ... but BEWARE 3 grams will really make you feel it, and you will be super relaxed and much more happy than normal.

My findings with this are that it kills anxiety, makes you more sociable, more confident as it kills the anxiety, more sociable, more positive ... its great stuff but DO NOT USE IT EVERYDAY because you build tolerance and it wont work as effective so use it on a 2 on 2 off basis or 3 on with one week off.

I have used it four times now, three days in a row with the third being not very effective but used it yesterday after 5 days off and it was very powerful at 3.2 grams so dont rely on it too much, take a breakl from it.

Its very useful for stressful situations such as speaking in a group ... I was in a meeting the otherday and do get nervous in them and dont like speaking much but with this stuff I didnt shut the fuck up and made very valid points ... no shit, it helped kill the anxiety I have in meetings and I performed to the peak of my ability.

Phenibut is also used by bodybuilders to relax muscles and could be used for muscle injurues to relax the muscle.

Apparently Phenibut+Alcohol is a GREAT mixture ... from all the feedback on it [see the attachment its mentioned] and the Phenibut enhances the strength of the alcohol, so you only need something weak to drink and not much of it because its effects are made allot stronger ... I used half a small bottle of Pilsner yesterday with the 3.2 grams of Phenibut and I tell you what, shit did it go to my head more than it would ... Pilsner is weak as fuck and never effects me but with the Phenibut it was allot more enhanced .. with vodka or whiskey the stuff would blow you the fuck away!!!!

I advise anyone who has anxiety or social problems .. wants to feel better or have a lift in mood, wants to speak up in a meeting than try this stuff ... it does help.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Dear JC,
I did some research on this -- never heard of it -- on

http://www.rxlist.com -- that is an excellent database for all FDA approved medications. EVERYTHING.

*This Phenibut sounds scary to me. Firstly it is not FDA approved -- unless I didn't search hard enough -- as it doesn't show up in the database. That is not a good sign. All that came up on the chemical name were links to companies that sell this stuff -- GNC stores, etc. Only over the counter. Or now that I think about it, you can only order it over the internet. THAT doesn't sound too good.

I also imagine this is a drug of abuse, an over the counter party drug. And OH JC, don't mix it with alcohol!* :shock:

Also, the combination of meds this contains makes it quite an "unclean", dangerous, and very addictive drug.

What I got:
First I looked up on one of the sites you gave:

*Phenibut (beta-phenyl- gamma-aminobutyric acid, also spelled 
fenibut, originally known as phenigamma) is a derivative of the 
neurotransmitter GABA that crosses the blood-brain barrier [1]. It 
was developed in Russia, and there it has been used clinically 
since the 1960's for a range of purposes.

Phenibut has both nootropic and anxiolytic (anxiety-reducing) 
properties, and it is commonly compared to diazepam (Valium), 
baclofen, and piracetam, and it has similarities to and differences 
from all of these substances.*

It is not available here as I see as an Rx drug in the US. I would call it a "dirty" drug ... it is full of a lot of stuff.

So I looked up the individual Rx meds it's like:

1. *Valium*, that's easy -- benzodiazepine, no need to search that.

2. *Baclofen* -- muscle relaxant, but .....

Baclofen is useful for the alleviation of signs and symptoms of 
spasticity resulting from multiple sclerosis, particularly for the 
relief of flexor spasms and concomitant pain, clonus, and muscular 
rigidity. Patients should have reversible spasticity so that 
baclofen treatment will aid in restoring residual function.

Baclofen may also be of some value in patients with spinal cord 
injuries and other spinal cord diseases.

Baclofen is not indicated in the treatment of skeletal muscle spasm 
resulting from rheumatic disorders.

*JC THAT is heavy duty stuff, used specifically for some serious CNS disorders*

3.  *Piracetam/CYPROHEPTADINE*
Antihistamine - but not your average Antihistamine. Any doctor would give this as the LAST choice. I'm on an Rx antihistamine. Never heard the name of it. Also, see what it is also used for:

This medication may also be used to treat a type of hormone disorder (Cushing's syndrome caused by a pituitary gland problem), sexual function problems caused by certain drugs, and a type of eating disorder (anorexia nervosa).

This drug should be used as directed for treating your current condition only.

*Warnings:*
Your healthcare professionals (e.g., doctor or pharmacist) may already be aware of any possible drug interactions and may be monitoring you for it. Do not start, stop or change the dosage of any medicine before checking with them first.

Avoid taking MAO inhibitors (e.g., furazolidone, isocarboxazid, linezolid, moclobemide, phenelzine, procarbazine, selegiline, tranylcypromine) for 2 weeks before, during, and 2 weeks after treatment with this medication. In some cases a serious, possibly fatal, drug interaction may occur.

Before using this medication, tell your doctor or pharmacist of all prescription and nonprescription products you may use, especially of: anticholinergic drugs (e.g., atropine, scopolamine), antispasmodic drugs (e.g., belladonna alkaloids, dicyclomine, oxybutynin), certain drugs for Parkinson's disease (e.g., benztropine, trihexyphenidyl), SSRI antidepressants (e.g., fluoxetine, citalopram).

Tell your doctor or pharmacist if you also take drugs that cause drowsiness such as: anti-seizure drugs (e.g., carbamazepine), medicine for sleep or anxiety (e.g., alprazolam, diazepam, zolpidem), muscle relaxants, narcotic pain relievers (e.g., codeine), psychiatric medicines (e.g., chlorpromazine, risperidone, amitriptyline, trazodone).
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*JC, we're heading back towards alcohol too here. I hate to say it. You mention how it is even more effective with alcohol. Well that isn't good.

Also this is much more addictive it seems than many Rx benzos simply because one seems to dose him/herself, has no regimine and tolerance grows so quickly.

I would choose, to be honest, a decent antianxiety med RX, take it 100% as directed. No alcohol, and for me as it has worked for 20 years -- Klonopin is my recommendation. People may argue with me, but I've never changed the dose, and never abused it in all that time.

This phenibut seems like it could knock you on your ass in short order. For me, it sounds like it would make my DP/DR worse. Alcohol always makes my DP/DR worse. Always did. MUCH worse.*

Finally, this drug was made in the 1960s in the former Soviet Union. It is an OLD drug. It probably hasn't been accepted worldwide or in certain countries is it is full of side affects, potential problems, and there are "cleaner" drugs that exist today.

*IMHO -- I wouldn't mess with it. And I wouldn't add alcohol. From what it looks like to me, this could put you to sleep -- permanently.*

Have a look at the Rx Drug List. You will find every darned approved drug, all the info you want on it -- pages -- chemical configuration, etc.

Best,
D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Re: that antihistamine: Piracetam/CYPROHEPTADINE

Honestly, I've been to some great allergy doctors (Los Angeles and here at my Uni) and I am getting more damned sinus testing again. I have a lot of sinus problems (which cause terrible vertigo more and more) due to allergies I had since a little girl. Used to have asthma.

I cannot see ANY of my doctors recommending this drug for allergies, that's for certain. I have had to try many different regimines, but they are far more conservative.

*This stuff sounds vicious.

I know phenibut is "like" a combo of these drugs, but that's even worse. Because there is no control on its production, you don't know what the Hell is really in it. And true, you are guessing on a healthy dose.

I vote no, J.C. Sorry.

But what the Hell do I know! :? I just love research. 8)

Don't do it J.C. :shock: *


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

hi dreamer
i should mention that i didnt write the post and i even find the authors comments to be absurb,knowingly making a statement about 'what a great buzz you get if you mix this and that' well im really not that irresponsable... but it was a website specifically for bodybuilders that i came across purely to learn some weight loss secrets but it seems they talk openly about steroids etc......

all the best

jc


----------

